# Nottingham clubbing/nightlife



## obanite (Jun 21, 2008)

So, been frequenting the same old places for the past couple of years - lots of Stealth/Detonate, quite a bit of Gatecrasher when it (re)opened. Stealth/Rescue Rooms is an awesome little compound, everything you need for a night out, but been getting bored of it lately. Went to Blueprint last night which was a bit quiet but played some cracking breaks/d&b/techno, probably go back there at some point. Anyone who goes out in Notts have any other decent clubs/nights out/etc. to recommend?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm, you've listed all my favourite clubs already. There's some good live music to found at the Malt Cross though. Blueprint is mostly good, but I recommend you avoid their Demo nights like the plague


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 21, 2008)

Psycle is good at Blueprint, but I mostly go to rock and goth nights in Notts, so i'm not much help.


----------



## obanite (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm, I'll have to try Psycle sometime. Been in the Malt Cross a few times but never caught any live music in there, are we talking indie/rock type stuff?


----------



## Supine (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm involved with the Audiophile clubnight and run the Music... Sunday session so I'd recommend them 

Percussion, Smokescreen, Basement Boogaloo and MHYH all put on great events too. There's loads going on.

Psycle is wicked but I havn't been for a while.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 29, 2008)

The Garvey 

I haven't been there for years but it still has some great techno nights from what I hear


----------



## obanite (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh hell yea, Pure Filth at the Garvey was wicked, definitely go to the next one if we remember 

"Talk to Filth"


----------



## obanite (Jul 19, 2008)

Went to Igloo last night, new-ish little place down Lower Parliament St, was pretty good. Cracking DNB, MCing was a bit non-stop though and if you sit down in the bar area you can hear the MC a lot louder than the music which is a bit naff. Great for a dance though


----------



## Fidel (Jul 19, 2008)

bi0boy said:


> The Garvey
> 
> I haven't been there for years but it still has some great techno nights from what I hear




Nottingham to me = DIY sound system sloshiness Gavey, club nights and squats good times all.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 20, 2008)

Ooooh, I went to Firefly at the Marcus Garvey centre a few times.  Fucking  nights!


----------



## obanite (Jul 25, 2008)

Firefly's @ Igloo now I think. Might go


----------



## Supine (Jul 28, 2008)

obanite said:


> Firefly's @ Igloo now I think. Might go



You might be thinking of Firestorm who are starting at igloo. A hardcore night 

Am not sure what Firefly are up to at the moment, probably resting while students are away. 

www.whatusayin.com has an OK forum for finding out about events btw.


----------



## obanite (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh aye, yea my bad 

I find whatusayin a bit too slow, facebook has actually been coming through with the goods lately... going to RompaStomp @ Igloo on Sat, sounds awesome, my kind of music, can't wait


----------

